# Help a desperate diver out. :-)



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm dying here. Tell us how your diving went this weekend. I had Lasik surgery last week and can't dive for a couple of weeks. So I'll have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm no help to you... the only thing I've been diving into lately is home projects. Paint, flooring, mouldings... doubt you want to hear any reports on that! About as exciting as watching paint dry!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Went last Saturday water was still a little dirty 10 miles out maybe 15 foot vis. Don't worry from last Sunday on through what it looks like this week it's forecast to be rough. At least too rough for my old ass anyway.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Went last Saturday water was still a little dirty 10 miles out maybe 15 foot vis. Don't worry from last Sunday on through what it looks like this week it's forecast to be rough. At least too rough for my old ass anyway.


See anything interesting in the way of fish?


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Lasik was the best thing I've ever spent my money on (had mine a couple months ago), and has made diving so much better...you're going to love not having to worry about contacts


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> See anything interesting in the way of fish?


Plenty of big AJs, Sn and gr. For wharever good it does.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron hit the nail on the head.

Here's a couple pics in this post from Sunday, and video from another crew that was out.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/jan-15th-dive-more-ajs-sheephead-106765/

If the forecast holds I'll be out Thurs, and goin farther to hopefully hit some cleaner water


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Clay-Doh said:


> Ron hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Here's a couple pics in this post from Sunday, and video from another crew that was out.
> 
> ...


 
hey that was me! (handing haulin' ash the speargun...no video of me). visibility sucked but as you can see, 2 buddies each shot one legal AJ. no monsters but at least we ate fresh fish that night. we did see some decent red snapper. didn't see any grouper or flounder, no trigger. did i mention that visibility sucked?

ride was fairly smooth though.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! I feel much better now.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

i'M GOIN TO THE o TOMORROW, LOOKS LIKE THE SEAS ARE STILL (oops caps) holding good. Will let you know how the viz out there is


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man Clay,
I wish I could go with ya, but duty calls me mon-fri. :-(


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> See anything interesting in the way of fish?


Not fish, but I saw a lot of (zooplankton looking) things that looked like 
Centipedes. Saw a bunch of them on my ascent and safety stop.


----------

